# Thick car mats



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

My Subaru has fairly thick carpet and they need cleaning. 
Am I going to be able to do these by hand or will I need to rent a machine?


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I use a vax carpet cleaner


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

no harm in trying by hand before going all out and purchasing a wet vac. Some suitably diluted APC, a scrubbing brush and some microfibres will get you on your way  If they dont turn out as expected, the screwfix titan is a good cheap machine.


----------



## 00mike00 (Jul 10, 2018)

DimitriUK said:


> I use a vax carpet cleaner





Sam6er said:


> no harm in trying by hand before going all out and purchasing a wet vac. Some suitably diluted APC, a scrubbing brush and some microfibres will get you on your way  If they dont turn out as expected, the screwfix titan is a good cheap machine.


Thanks both, I will see what results I get and report back :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Adams do a carpet and upholstery cleaner which I saw a review on, did a pretty good job on all acoounts and that was done by hand, I'll try and find the review 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I bought a Bissell upright carpet cleaner (based on a Which? report) a couple of years ago to give our house carpets a spruce up.

One of the best things I've bought. Been used by several neighbours  and it's often commented on that the results are way better than hiring a Rug Doctor.

So, I'd give it a go by hand but seriously consider getting a carpet cleaner and yes you can use your favourite APC in it while Pro-Kleen do a good range of effective cleaning fluids (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pro-Kleen-Carpet-Shampoo-Cleaning-Solution/dp/B00KISY244/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1531925484&sr=8-18&keywords=pro-kleen.)

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Also a good time of year to do it with all this heat still around, will soon dry any damp up.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I did mine about a month ago as it was time to take the winter rubber mats out.

I sprayed them liberally with AG Interior Cleaner and then agitated with a stiff brush and then hosed them down. Then left them on the washing line to drip and dry. They looked like new once they were dry and then I scotchbrite'd them all before putting them in the car.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

with this hot weather put them in the bath clean with a nail brush and leave to dry outside.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

VW STEVE. said:


> Also a good time of year to do it with all this heat still around, will soon dry any damp up.


The good thing about the vax carpet cleaner is that if you do it properly the carpet is virtually dry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> with this hot weather put them in the bath clean with a nail brush and leave to dry outside.


You obviously don't live with my wife!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

westerman said:


> You obviously don't live with my wife!!!


Funny, the word 'apoplectic' came to mind when I saw that!! Lol.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I usually scrub some apc into them then jet wash them out look like new once done then hang them up in the sun to dry this heat probably 45 mins and then ready to go back in.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

DimitriUK said:


> The good thing about the vax carpet cleaner is that if you do it properly the carpet is virtually dry


...........very true we have one.:thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Do the smart thing and HIRE a karcher puzzi with the upholstery attachment and do your mats, seats and carpets aswell so you get full value from it.

Or spend over 100 on a machine that you may use once a year unless you are detailing for a profit on a daily basis

https://www.hss.com/hire/p/carpet-cleaner-small


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd highly recommend buying a Vax (or similar) wet and dry cleaner. They're brilliant. 

Aside from doing the car interior, I've used it to clean up a spilt and broken bottle of wine I dropped in the kitchen. I picked up the big bits, and it lifted the rest. Rinse with water, and repeat. 

It has also been a God-send when our son has been sick. Loads of disinfectant, and you just lift it with the Vax. It has literally been one of the best pieces of equipment I've ever invested in. So handy. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've got a Vax 6131T which I use both wet and dry and I've certainly been impressed with it. It's easy to swap between your normal Hoover to the wet mode and as others have commented the carpet is virtually dry after use.

I paid about 60 quid for mine managed to catch it on sale but its been well worth the money.

Here's a quick pic of the water after i did my rear carpet in the Maestro


----------



## ttc6 (Oct 31, 2017)

I built an extractor out of a Screwfix Titan machine for about £90 all in. I can echo the comments above, superb tool to have in your arsenal. I can now wash parts of my car (wheel arches, etc) _inside _the garage by just vaccing up the run-off!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Can of autosmart brisk and a brush works wonders.


----------

